# Bench Top



## dschmid4 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am building a new bench with a 2" laminated maple top. I now want to wrap the top with a 1-3/4" thick x 3" high oak apron. The front and rear apron (along the length of the bench) is flush with the ends of the maple top. The side aprons (along the LH and RH sides of the bench) are the same width as the other aprons, but are cut to length so it's flush with the outside faces of the front/rear aprons.

MY QUESTION: Can I glue the side aprons to the top as I am with the front/rear, or will the seasonal expansion/contraction of the maple ruin my top? What would happen?

By the way, the bench I am building is in ShopNotes 65, but they use an MDF top material which is clearly more dimensionally stable than the maple I am using.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Just a thought on your bench dschmid. 
You are probably okay with gluing your side aprons onto the maple, but your end aprons might be a problem if you have any amount of seasonal humidity change. How would it be if you extended your side aprons enough past each end of the bench top to put your end aprons securely between them? The end aprons could be secured to the top with whatever fasteners you choose, but be allowed to slip between the sides to allow the bench top to expand longitudinally without terrorising your joinery. Actually, I am preparing lumber to build a solid work bench myself, and this thread has given me an answer to a question I hadn't even asked yet.

Okay, I just reread your post, and it sounds like you already have the lumber cut. The ends could be secured to the top, but do not secure them to the side aprons. that way they can float with the top.

That should work.

Gerry


----------

